# Diesel cars



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

A labout controlled council has decided to impose a surcharge on residents parking of £96 on diesel cars.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Another way of taking our hard earned money


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Ha can see my next car being a small petrol engine although I do 150 miles per day!!!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

For goodness sake! What else!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

TonyH38 said:


> A labout controlled council has decided to impose a surcharge on residents parking of £96 on diesel cars.


What council has done that?

Although I'm not a fan of diesels, I do find it wrong that the cars are sold legally, then the rules are later changed.

They should be absolutely hammering the guys with removed DPFs though.

There has been numerous threats to impose additional charges and banning diesel cars from city centres, so I guess it shouldn't come as a major surprise.

You'd imagine if one council had done it, the rest will be considering it too.

Edit.. Here it is on Autocar.

http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/green-cars/london-council-brings-parking-surcharge-diesel-vehicles


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Islington council in North London.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Yet another good reason not to vote Labour!

(Although i dont see the connection bewteen "Wheels, Tyres & Exterior Trim"...and this post about diesel cars??)


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

The beginning of the end for the diesel car.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

What about the low emission diesel my 1.3 is hardly any thought that's why I pay £20 year


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

what about all those taxis , buses , vans and trucks ?
if they all went back to using petrol , they'd use twice as much fuel , making more money for the government 
or am I missing something ?


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Diesel engines are most certainly on there way out.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

£8 a month?
That's the house repossessed then.
If £8 a month dents your balance you need to stop hiring rent boys.


----------



## zim117 (Nov 9, 2014)

PugIain said:


> £8 a month?
> That's the house repossessed then.
> If £8 a month dents your balance you need to stop hiring rent boys.


Its not the cost its the principal for the OP and others :wall:
Anyway there was something I read a few moths back about this and you can appeal against it on the grounds that the government were offering relief for people purchasing diesel powered engines sorry can't be any more help but maybe worth looking into as I know its classed as an illegitimate taxation purely because of the scheme they had set up to encourage diesel 
Good luck bud


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

jcp said:


> what about all those taxis , buses , vans and trucks ?
> if they all went back to using petrol , they'd use twice as much fuel , making more money for the government
> or am I missing something ?


My thoughts exactly. Why should taxis and busses be exempt from the same tax. Besides, they are poluting the air more often than the average joe car owner that drives to and from work, averaging roughly 2 trips a day.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

J1ODY A said:


> Ha can see my next car being a small petrol engine although I do 150 miles per day!!!


Ive had diesel in the past and doesnt look like id go back if not entirely necessary. Im not gonna say they can compete but some newer petrols can be suprising, the 1.5 3 cylinder Mini Cooper engine did 57mpg on a motorway run and my Fiesta ST can do mid 40's with its 6th gear, a six speed box would be good on the 1.0 Ecoboost which pay £0 road tax


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

ffrs1444 said:


> What about the low emission diesel my 1.3 is hardly any thought that's why I pay £20 year


Not a lot of CO, but lots of NOx and particulates when compared to petrol.



dennis said:


> Diesel engines are most certainly on there way out.


Funny how all the manufacturers who said Toyota were wrong to develope hybrid are now extolling the virtues of it......


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

There always will be place for diesel powered cars, road transport cannot function without diesel trucks and cars ...

And as diesel is "left over" from refining process it has to be used in some way.


Diesels are now dirty so petrol cars will be in few years this is narural way of money making for goverment... as always under cover of health to scare off public joe.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Once there are vastly more petrol engine cars than diesels the price of diesel will drop and petrol will go up, the opposite to how it is now, labour eh? The party of the people ..... I wonder.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Frothey said:


> Not a lot of CO, but lots of NOx and particulates when compared to petrol.
> 
> Funny how all the manufacturers who said Toyota were wrong to develope hybrid are now extolling the virtues of it......


Yep, hybrids certainly work.

My RX has 299hp, a 3.5l V6 PETROL, weighs close to 2 tonnes as makes no difference and Ive managed 42mpg in the city before and 33mpg on the motorway. Also has only 148g/km CO2 as well!

The GS450h is a wonder too, 340hp, 3.5l V6 petrol, weights about 1.8 tonnes and manages 46mpg with 148g/km CO2 and 0-60 in 5.9s. LMAO thats just madness!


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

In other news, Jaguar are launching a new model in the near future called the F-Pace which starts at £37,000 going all the way upto £50,000. 

Hang on wtf are we going on about diesel cars in the wheels and tyres section for???


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Exactly...and why hasnt a mod moved this??


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

Labour are a bunch of useless champagne socialist dreamers with NO grasp of reality. only an absolute fool would support their party... 

We are done for if the socialists of this country vote them in!


----------



## sydscupper (Mar 12, 2014)

TonyH38 said:


> A labout controlled council has decided to impose a surcharge on residents parking of £96 on diesel cars.


And the present Government are talking of putting up the congestion charge by an additional £10.00 for diesel cars too!


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Incase you missed it, Channel 4 Dispatches featured an episode on diesel cars, the "great car con":
http://www.channel4.com/info/press/news/the-great-car-con-channel-4-dispatches


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Gixxer6 said:


> Incase you missed it, Channel 4 Dispatches featured an episode on diesel cars, the "great car con":
> http://www.channel4.com/info/press/news/the-great-car-con-channel-4-dispatches


Groundswell is taking hold now.

I'm honestly baffled how we've ended up in the position that we are in. How people ever thought diesel was cleaner really is beyond all comprehension.

Some of the excuses about the cars being taped up are just embarrassing.

Diesel is filthy. It is the rubbish burned off in the process to get petrol which is still hardly a clean fuel.

Looks like diesel car owners will soon be penalised far harder.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Kerr said:


> Groundswell is taking hold now.
> 
> I'm honestly baffled how we've ended up in the position that we are in. How people ever thought diesel was cleaner really is beyond all comprehension.
> 
> ...


Don't worry soon after government realize that much more petrol cars are sold than diesels they will issue health warning how petrol cars are bad for our health so to minimalise health impact of petrol cars they have to put new tax on them...

I would like to see what have the biggest share in polluting lorries, cars, vans, planes, buses or ships which use crude.

And we also have oil heated houses which do not use any kind of gases catalyst.

It seems like there is constant development for diesel powered vehicles DPFs , new injection types so surely we are on a good patch to make diesel more environmentally friendly ?

End for 2L of petrol there is around 1L of diesel to be used in some way..

I know petrol cars being developed to with hybrid engines but I'm not convinced about current types of batteries used, today's batteries manufacturing is far to dirty process and used batteries soon would be serious problem.

Our only long term solution is to find sustainable power cells for motoring industry but then electricity have to come from somewhere and unfortunately energy business is not the cleanest as well so we are going round in circle.ext here...


----------



## szladob (Jun 5, 2013)

I guess it would have been useful to know, if the Channel 4 program related to diesel cars with or without DPF... Wonder if that makes enough of a difference...


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

I think there's too many people who are swayed by the media when it comes to cars and fuel etc.
A friend of mine jumped on the diesel band wagon 2 years ago with an A3 even though he only did 5000 miles a year, "but they do 50mpg" was his excuse to everything. Cue EGR and DPF troubles and he was still adamant that his diesel was perfect for him.

He then read some story highlighting the price difference between petrol and diesel and that new petrols can be economical too, he then jumps ship to small petrol engine that is a bit naff tbh. 
I'd told him from the start that a diesel wouldn't be the best choice for him but all he was swayed by was the headline figures of it and nothing else. 

I've been happily burning through petrol at a rate of knots for the last 3 years and welcome the petrol price drop each week I fill up


----------

